# What TSs are the closest to Harrahs?



## LisaRex (Apr 17, 2012)

My mother wants to have a family reunion in Las Vegas next May.  They always stay at Harrah's on points. 

Does anyone know what TSs are the closest to Harrahs?  Are they nice?


----------



## hcarman (Apr 17, 2012)

I believe there are several Hilton Vacation Club properties right along that section of the Strip - one at Flamingo, a new one at Planet Hollywood? (Westgate), etc.  There is also a Marriott Grand Chateau Vacation Club that shouldn't be very far either.  Many others are just off the Strip (Bluegreen, Tahitian Village) and others further still (Grandview), but I am guessing the Hiltons and Marriott are the closest - definitely in walking distance.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 17, 2012)

hcarman said:


> I believe there are several Hilton Vacation Club properties right along that section of the Strip - one at Flamingo, a new one at Planet Hollywood? (Westgate), etc. There is also a Marriott Grand Chateau Vacation Club that shouldn't be very far either. Many others are just off the Strip (Bluegreen, Tahitian Village) and others further still (Grandview), but I am guessing the Hiltons and Marriott are the closest - definitely in walking distance.


 

Flamingo is practically next door  - Planet Hollywood is at the next major street crossing

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## noson7982 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Wyndham Grand Desert*

The Wyndham Grand Desert has a shuttle right to Harrah's


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2012)

Also Holiday Inn (previous Summer Bay (and various other previouses) Desert Club is across the street in the back, on Koval.

Westgate is no more, it is Now Elara, via Hilton Grand Vacations Club.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrahs is associated with Wyndham and you can use Wyndham Points to stay right there


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for your help.  I'm researching them to see which one is the nicest.  Looks like there should be availability at the Tahitian, but I'm not sure if that's going to be too inconvenient for us.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 17, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Thanks for your help.  I'm researching them to see which one is the nicest.  Looks like there should be availability at the Tahitian, but I'm not sure if that's going to be too inconvenient for us.



Tahitian is a pretty good distance away and would either require you have a rental car, taxi or use the resort shuttle service assuming they still have shuttle service.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 17, 2012)

By points I assume you mean Total Rewards points based on play?

If so, then why not have her use her points for Planet Hollywood?  It's a Caesars (formerly Harrah's) Entertainment property.  That way she can stay at the hotel using Total Rewards and you can book into the new HGVC Elara at Planet Hollywood.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2012)

I think Ron was referring to Wyndham Timeshare points.  Not Total Rewards points.  Harrah's was always too high in my opinion.  Besides I don't think the OP even owns Wyndham, based on her profile.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 17, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Harrahs is associated with Wyndham and you can use Wyndham Points to stay right there



If you check out Wyndham Grand Desert on Trip Advisor, the comments section, it suggests this is more of a family resort.  Extra Vacations indicated it is about a block off of the "Strip".  I got lucky and got a 4 day reservation that included the weekend for May this year at Grand Desert.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> If you check out Wyndham Grand Desert on Trip Advisor, the comments section, it suggests this is more of a family resort.  Extra Vacations indicated it is *about a block off of the "Strip".  *


That's a "Las Vegas" block -- it is over a half mile off Las Vegas Blvd. (Google Maps is your friend...)

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (Apr 18, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I think Ron was referring to Wyndham Timeshare points.  Not Total Rewards points.  Harrah's was always too high in my opinion.  Besides I don't think the OP even owns Wyndham, based on her profile.



The OP says the Mom stays at Harrahs on points.  In Vegas terms points are associated with the comp system based on play.  Points are used for comps.  Since i know more about players cards than i do about Whyndam, I never even thought about TS points, so I am curios as to what point system is being referred to.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 18, 2012)

ricoba said:


> The OP says the Mom stays at Harrahs on points.  In Vegas terms points are associated with the comp system based on play.  Points are used for comps.  Since i know more about players cards than i do about Whyndam, I never even thought about TS points, so I am curios as to what point system is being referred to.



My mom and dad belong to whatever points system Harrah's casinos use.  They take quarterly trips to Harrah's owned hotels in our region in order to keep their points from expiring.  Then once a year they go to Vegas and use their points to stay free for a week at Harrah's.  In 2013, they'd like us all to go out there and have a family reunion of sorts.  Since I don't accumulate points (and have zero interest in gambling), I wanted to explore the possibility of my family of 4 (and possibly my brother and sister's families) staying at nearby timeshare resorts.  Since Starwood (where I own) doesn't have a presence in Vegas, I could either rent them from an owner via Redweek, see if any Getaways were available, or try to do a direct exchange for my Sheraton Vistana week in Orlando. 

I'd have just mapped the timeshares in relation to Harrah's, but there are a TON of timeshares in Vegas.  (Who knew?) So I was hoping that y'all would help me narrow my search a bit by letting me know which ones were nearby.  Seems from the feedback that the major hotel brands (HGVC and Marriott) are close and nice.  So that's where I'll start.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 18, 2012)

Logisticaly  if walking, the HGVC Flamingo, and the HIVC Desert Club (formerly Summer Bay Desert Club)  are closest,and both about the same distance to the back Porte Cochere of Harrah's   The Desert Club has a shuttle that runs to Harrah's every couple hours.   Bear in mind that there is construction going on in front of Harrah's Carnival Court, Imperial Palace, O'Shea's,   and the alley besides the flamingo. as well as the area behind some of those casinos   all part of the new Linq Project.   not sure what extent it is disrupting accesss, and or traffic paterns around the back side of the properties at this point.    Tahiti Village is about as far away as you can get from Harrah's   way south on the strip   
Both resorts are very nice properties. the HCVC Flamingo is a Tower araingment, Where the Desert Club is a 19 acre complex of 3 story Buildings. with 5 pool areas. the Desert Club is where I own so I'm a bit biased towards it.  there are no elevators at the Desert Club so if thats your choice bear that in mind and request a ground floor unit if stairs are an issue.  they do have Bell Staff that will drag the bags upstairs for you.   RT


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 18, 2012)

Oops!   Rt


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 19, 2012)

Ditto what Roadtripper posted.  HGVC Flamingo might have a tiny edge over Holiday Inn Desert Club only because it's a tiny bit easier to walk since you wouldn't have to cross a street.   I own at both and they each have very nice accommodations and amenities.


----------

